# الاسئلة والاجوبة المسيحية



## جون ويسلي (25 مارس 2011)

*اسئلة عن الكتاب المقدس*​ 

*أسئلة عن الله *​ 


*أسئلة عن المسيح*​ 
*أسئلة عن الإنسان*​ 
*أسئلة عن الخلاص*​ 
*أسئلة عن الاختبار المسيحي*​ 

*اسئلة عن الكتاب المقدس*​ 






4نسمع كثيراً عن علم اللاهوت ، فما هو هذا العلم وما هي مشتملاته *؟* 1​ 
ما هو الكتاب المقدس ؟​ 

1إنجيل واحد أم أربعة؟1ما هي الأبوكريفا ، وهل هي من عند الله موحاة ؟1ما ​ 
هي الأدلة على أن الكتاب المقدس موحى به من عند الله ؟




7ما المراد بالأسفار القانونية ؟​ 


 

ما هو الوحي ، وما هي الأدلة على حدوثه في الكتاب المقدس؟


 

4هل من واجب على كل إنسان في مطالعة الكتاب المقدس؟


 

1هل توجد قواعد لتفسير الكتاب المقدس؟​ 





لماذا يقول المسلمون بتحريف الكتاب المقدس؟


 
ماذا تخبرنا المخطوطات عن الكتاب المقدس؟




6هل تنبأت التوراة أو الإنجيل عن محمد ؟


 
1سفر المزامير وماذا تعرف عنه ؟




*أسئلة عن الله *



 


7 ما هو أصل الاعتقاد بوجود الله ​ 
؟ما هي أشهر الأدلة على وجود الله ؟


 
ما هي أشهر الأقوال الملحدة في شأن وجود الله؟
6هل معرفة الله ممكنة؟​ 
ماذا تعني العبارة " صفات الله " ؟ 
7بما يمتاز علم الله عن علم الإنسان ؟




1ما هو المراد بقداسة الله ؟
ما هو المراد بعدل الله ؟
هل علم الكتاب المقدس عن التثليث ؟




ما هو المراد بوحدانية الله ، وهل في تلك الوحدانية ما يمنع ضرورة كونه تعالى في ثلاثة أقانيم ؟
ما هي أشهر المذاهب القديمة التي حاربت كون الله واحد في ثالوث؟
هل يمكنك تلخيص الأسباب التي دعت المجامع الأولى للإنعقاد؟3
هل يحارب القرآن الثالوث المقدس كما يعلنه الكتاب المقدس ؟
ما هي المعاني المختلفة المستعملة بها لفظة ابن في الكتاب المقدس ،
وبأي معنى دعي الناس أبناء الله ؟




لماذا دعي الأقنوم الثالث الروح القدس ؟
لماذا عبر المسيحيون عن النسبة بين الروح القدس والأقنومين الآخرين بلفظ إنبثاق ؟ 1هل من تثليث في القرآن؟




هل من ضرورة للإيمان بأن الله واحد في ثالوث ؟1
هل حقاً أتى الله في جسم بشر *؟؟*
*أسئلة عن المسيح*


 
16ما هو تعليم الكتاب المقدس في شخص السيد المسيح؟
لماذا يرفض اليهود كون أن يسوع هو المسيح ؟
4ألا تتفق معي بأن الله لم يلد ولم يولد ؟
6ما هي أشهر الأقوال والتعاليم المنحرفة في شخص المسيح؟
4ما الذي يقوله القرآن عن يسوع المسيح ؟
1هل قال يسوع المسيح عن نفسه بأنه ابن الله ؟




1من أين جاء القرآن بصيغة الاسم " عيسى"؟
ألا تتعارض فكرة التجسد مع كون الله موجود في كل الوجود ؟
1ألا يتعارض قولكم بموت المسيح، مع قولكم بأنه هو الله ؟1
7ما الذي حمل السيد المسيح على التجسد؟
لماذا ينسب القرآن للمسيح معجزات غير الموجودة في الإنجيل ؟
على ماذا تدل ألقاب السيد المسيح في الكتاب المقدس ؟
2على ماذا تدل ألقاب السيد المسيح في القرآن ؟7
ما الذي تقصدونه بقولكم بأن موت المسيح كفارة عنا ، وهل من لزوم لها ، وما 
هي شروطها ؟ وهل قبلها الجميع أم أن هناك من رفضها واعترض عليها؟أول *أسئلة عن الإنسان*​ 
1هل الإنسان مسئول عما يعتقده من ديانة ؟1
من أنا ؟



1لماذا لم يكن عقاب آدم مساوياً لعقاب الشيطان ؟1
! كيف لي أن أقبل .. عقلياً ، وقلبياً ، فكرة أن خطيئة آدم الأولى سبب سقوط الجنس البشرى كله .. وما هو ذنب الأبناء فيما فعله أبوهم آدم ؟1
هل العادة السرية خطية ؟




هل يجوز في المسيحية الزواج بأكثر من واحدة ؟
هل أنا حر ؟
ما هو تعليم الكتاب المقدس عن أصل الإنسان ؟




ما هو تعليم الكتاب المقدس في حالة الإنسان الأصلية ؟
ما هو وجه المفارقة أو الإتفاق بين القرآن والكتاب المقدس في شأن قصة الإنسان الأول ؟
ما هي حقيقة شجرة معرفة الخير والشر ، في الكتاب المقدس ؟
لماذا يركز الكتاب المقدس كثيراً على قصة سفوط أبوينا آدم وحواء ؟
ما هو تعريف الخطية كما يعلنه الكتاب المقدس ، وهل يختلف هذا عن تعريفها في الإسلام ؟
ما هو الضمير ؟​ 

ما هي الإرادة؟*أسئلة عن الخلاص*​




ما هو الخلاص ؟
وهل هناك أوجه الخلاف بينه وبين اليهودية والمسيحية والإسلام ؟
18لماذا يربط المسيحيين كلمة الخلاص بيسوع المسيح ؟7
ما هي المذاهب المختلفة في غاية الكفارة ،؟ وما هي حقيقتها؟
هل هناك عصور مختلفة لعهد النعمة ، وما علاقة ذلك بالخلاص ؟
5ماذا يقال في ضرورة تجسد المسيح ، وما علاقة ذلك بالخلاص ؟1
7ماذا حمل يسوع المسيح على التجسد ، وما هي الصفات اللازمة لإتمام ذلك ؟ 1ما هي وظيفة المسيح النبوية ، وما المراد بذلك ؟
1ما هو تعريف المصالحة والفداء ؟ 14
هل من ضرورة على لزوم الكفارة ، وما هي غايتها ؟
5ماذا تعني العبارة أن المسيح هو شفيعنا ، وهل يجوز أن يقوم بهذه الشفاعة أحد آخر من الرسل والأنبياء ؟​ 

7ما هي الصلاة ، وما هو الغرض الحقيقي منها ، وما هي شروط الصلاة المقبولة ؟ما هو الإيمان ، وما هي أنواعه ؟ 7ماذا تقصدون بالتجديد؟أول الصفحة*أسئلة عن الاختبار المسيحي*



 

هل الاختبار المسيحي وهم أم حقيقة ، وما علاقته بعمل المسيح الفدائي ؟
هل من علاقة تربط بين الاختبار المسيحي والذهن ؟
هل من علاقة تربط بين الاختبار المسيحي والمشاعر؟
هل من علاقة تربط بين الاختبار المسيحي والارادة؟
الاختبار المسيحي رؤيةالله للجسد ؟
لماذا يعتبرالاختبار المسيحي هو اختبار الحياة بحسب قصد الله ؟
الاختبار المسيحي ، هل هو حالة صوفية معينة ، أم ماذا ؟​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 مارس 2011)

*مشكور اخى جون لهذا المجهود الرائع
والمعلومات القيمة
يغلق الموضوع ويوجد كمرجع لكل مسيحى


يثبت فى 

موضوع معلومات تهم كل مسيحى


​*


----------

